
Where Have All the Fragments Gone? - howsilly
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/where-have-all-fragments-gone/
======
kens
I was at the Mountain View library earlier today and noticed two slabs of the
Berlin wall are on exhibit out front. It's a surprising coincidence to see an
article on Berlin wall fragments on HN. In any case, if you're in Silicon
Valley, you can stop by and take a look.

------
Sophistifunk
I've got one, a few inches across. Got it in the 90s. I keep it with my
Trinitite, and my 3rd Reich coins. Not really worth anything, but it's neat.

------
close04
I'm curious if there's a complete map of the segments' locations. At least for
publicly displayed ones. Most German cities have one but don't show on the
partial map in the article.

I had to click on the article because the first thing that my mind did when
reading the title was to sing Pete Seeger's "Where have all the flowers
gone?". Thought it may be related :).

------
yuchi
Hugged to death, probably

~~~
dang
Can you please not post unsubstantive comments here? Especially not as a first
comment. Threads are sensitive to initial conditions.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22sensitive%20to%20initial%20conditions%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
yuchi
You are indeed right. If I wasn’t on mobile I would have searched for an
alternative URL, in my ingenuity I thought to give some community service by
anticipating the downtime to users that read comments first(as I do)

